# brow ptosis



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello all,


Anyone using 701.8 for brow ptosis?

Per Medicare policy "ICD-9 CM code 701.8 may be used to report surgery for brow ptosis".


Thanks!


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 8, 2009)

I keep ending up with the 374.3x codes, unless it is congenital (743.61). Am I missing something with your Dx? 708.1 seems to be for hypertrophic codes and/or stretchmarks, etc., is that why?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 8, 2009)

374.3 is for eyelid ptosis, If Jamie is wanting Brow ptosis then 374.3 is not correct.  I am asking irst if this is a muscle weakness due to a stroke, or is it indeed due to excess skin in the brow area.  The 701.8 is correct if it is excess skin, Medicare may reimburse if the surgery is medically necessary and not for cosmetic appearance.  If it is a muscle weakness as a late effect from a stroke then you will need 438.83.  Is there any more information to go with?


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 8, 2009)

wow..thanks


----------

